

Software Engineering: Predictioning The Next 50 Years - chrisparnin

Almost 50 years has passed since the birth of software engineering.  In the spirit of this blog post [1], what do you think the next 50 years will look like?<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ninlabs.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;software-engineering-the-next-50-years&#x2F;
======
dnKK
_Start engineering tomorrow, today._ Reminds of something I saw on Twitter,
_you want to be one of the people using Lisp in the 60s, not one of those
using COBOL._

